
Watsi 2015 Year in Review - whbk
https://watsi.org/2015
======
pavornyoh
Awesome jobs guys. I am particularly proud of Ghana for having the highest
donors in Africa despite their hardships. Humbling and inspiring...

~~~
gracegarey
Thank you! I was excited when we pulled that number, too - I lived in Ghana
for a while. Great country and great people.

~~~
pavornyoh
No way :). Glad the Ghanaians treated you well. Thank you for Watsi and your
compassion. You have changed lives,inspired etc. people more than you will
ever know.

